# Time master oil change



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Anyone have a good trick to ensure timemaster oil is correct?

Change the oil today and i cannot cleanly pull the dipstick out without contaimenating with oil. Therefore its near impossible getting an accurate reading.

Fucking dipstick is useless!

Is the trick getting exactly a 20 oz bottle and praying its right?

Also, the manual says, if you under fill or overfill you can damage the engine :x :x :x


----------



## gregsfc (Oct 6, 2018)

I'm not understanding the dipstick issue. I once had a VW Jetta diesel (TDI), and it was a black dipstick with black oil (diesel engines always have black oil once the engine has been started). It had a round ball area on the dipstick that I had to get it to. Now that was a tough dipstick to read and to get to the proper level.

My TimeMaster 30 has the 190 cc, previous edition that was rated at 8.75 ft-lb torque. Dipstick is normal. It's silver with a range area for adequate level just like I'm used to. I just clean around it before removing or reinstalling the dipstick to prevent contamination, which seems like what you're doing. Manual for the 190 states to add 15 oz; wait 3 minutes; and adjust. The 15 ounces is 75% of the listed capacity. These instructions are on page 17 of my manual. Most oil containers have a clear area where you can see how much is left in the container. You should be able to do a little math to figure out how much to pour out in order to add what you want to put in. Fill to 75% of crank case capacity listed on the manual; wait 3 minutes for the oil to drain in to the crank case, recheck and adjust as necessary, but I don't understand the dipstick read problem on this mower unless the 223 cc is a lot different.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

I don't have your model mower. But on my push mower I looked up oil capacity for the mower in its manual. I purchased a cooking measuring cup. My mower takes 20 oz. After vacuuming out the old oil I fill the measuring cup to 20 ounces and pour down the funnel into the engine. Hasn't failed me yet. The measuring cup sure makes it easier than doing a "math problem" with the side of the oil bottle.


----------



## 737mechanic (Jul 7, 2019)

I know I will catch a lot of flak for this but I bought a brand new Toro personal pace 21in mower 20 years ago and have never changed the oil in it. Every 3 or 4 years I will check the level but the oil has always looked good so I never figured it was worth taking the time to change it. I have been waiting for it to quit so I could upgrade to a toro timemaster but this mower still starts and runs like it was new. The only thing I have replaced on it is the primer bulb.


----------



## Dan1234 (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm two oil changes into my timemaster and both times measured out the 20 oz with no problems.


----------

